
Skype multiple service outage notification - mrleinad
http://heartbeat.skype.com/2016/12/skype_multiple_service_outage.html
======
wslh
Microsoft can teach the special course: how to kill successful products 101.

If I were Satya Nadella I would fire top Skype executives first, cannot
believe how a rational company can destroy this brand.

~~~
trm42
And all those idiots who started converting Lync to "Skype for business" as
well. In addition of the nowadays really quirky working Skype, I have bunch of
Lync/Skype for business apps installed as well and they are even more horrible
and PITA than the Skype.

